# Pics of juvetrope guys have a looksy



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Got a box of these today and I must say looks are definitely a plus here , 10mil of bac water included , each bottle has the exact same amount of powder in them and the stickers are neatly put on also


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Haven't seen em before give them a try tell us how you get on, their is a lot of sh!!t going around though


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Juvetrope  another generic GH brand.....you would think they would be a little more inventive with the name


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Juvetrope  another generic GH brand.....you would think they would be a little more inventive with the name


Haha! Yea I thought that looks decent though Paul tbh


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Was it any good?


----------

